# Plow Options For A '95 Ford F-250...



## NewAgeOutlaw_89 (Aug 17, 2011)

I am considering putting a plow on my truck this winter, but I have run into a little issue. All the plows I am finding for sale did not come off of the same era truck as mine.

The plows that I find are either off of:

1) Ford truck older than 1986 
2) Ford trucks newer than 1999 
3) GM trucks :realmad:

Does anyone know if a plow off of one of those trucks will mount to a '95 F-250 fairly easily, or if not, does anyone know a truck that is similar to a '95 F-250, mounting wise?


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Hope this will help a little bit go to the quick guide for western or fisher and type in you truck and right down the mount number then enter a new pick like a 95 and see if the mount numbers are the same and give you an answer kinda like that...

OR LOOK UP JIM AT ESI ON HERE AND HE 'LL GIVE YA HAND WITH WHAT EVER YOU NEED TO KNOW AND POINT YA IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION !!! GOOD LUCKThumbs Up 

PS I feel your pain I have a 97F250HD and it was either to late or to old look for a book for some stuff but some books start at 99 an others end 96 Bad Step child


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Keep looking there is a plow out there that will fit the truck. Look for used snow plow outfits around you. Talk to places that carry snow plow parts. They will know of used plow places around your state. I got one 2 miles from me. A new plow place 2 miles in the opposite direction. Check when they changed Ford truck frames. I know in 94 they changed and stayed the same to I think 99.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a Unimount mount for the truck in my garage for that truck exactly (off my old 95) and I was thinking about selling it...


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

you need a plow from a 1992-1996 F250 or F350. bronco or F150 will not fit. a plow off a 1997 F250 heavy duty (NOT 1997 light duty) F250 or 1997 F350 will work also. 

To say it another way:

1992-1997 F250 or F350 (excluding 1997 F250 light duty)


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

I had a 89 ford f250 with a Hiniker, and I sold the truck truck and I wanted to put the Hiniker on my 97 ford f250 and it didn't work. My frame on my 97 was a littler thicker than the 89. The mount for it was an extra $600.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

tourch and welder, little time and some good metal will make any of the mounts you find work...that is what I did..


----------



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

I would search craigslist and ebay (locally). I have the same truck as you and around my area it was really hard to find a mount because so many people use these trucks to plow and they generally last awhile and the people have no need to get rid of the plow mounts if the truck still works  I lucked out and got my plow, mount, and the correct wiring harness off the exact same truck through craigslist. Good Luck!


----------

